# SA isn't holding me back from everything.



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Some of you know that I've been on a journey to get my paramedic license. As of this afternoon, I passed the final national certification test and that portion of my development is now complete.

I had to endure a group class and getting over fears of interacting with my table peers and participating in a study group. The worst, though, was having to do mock scenarios in front of critical student peers.

I had to interact with all sorts of new mentors while doing clinical time and accepting their guidance while I made both mistakes and successes.

And, I had to stomach embarrassment from initially failing one of my national practical exams while others passed their first time (though some shared my struggle) as well as the stress of hoping I didn't fail the rest.

And now, I won't be able to just be able to be a supporting player as an EMT. I'll eventually be the leader and responsible for all patient, first responder, and hospital resource interactions. No more escaping to clean the cot or the ambulance.

The struggle isn't over...but SA didn't stop me.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Congratulations Kyle - that must have taken a lot of hard work. Well done mate!

Fantastic news.


----------



## quesara (Jul 25, 2015)

Congratulations on your success! That's really awesome, and a very noble field to work in


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Congrats bro, this is big news.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

You're way stronger than me, man.
Just mentioning being forced to interact with others will immediately set me off from any job or any _thing, _really.
Good job.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Awesome! Congratulations :clap


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Congrats, btw you have one of my dream jobs


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

That's great Kyle, I'm so happy for you!


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

paramedic eh? That's tough work right there. I salute you for having the nerves to do that job


----------



## PlasticTree (Jan 3, 2015)

I wish you the best. Great job and keep it up


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

I thought about a blanket "thanks" to all who responded, but y'all deserve individual recognition.



don said:


> Congratulations Kyle - that must have taken a lot of hard work. Well done mate!
> 
> Fantastic news.


Thanks! It was hard work, for me...My older brain isn't nearly as spongy as it once was.



quesara said:


> Congratulations on your success! That's really awesome, and a very noble field to work in


I've certainly enjoyed the time as an EMT over the past 10 months. You rarely get thanked by your patients, but that's ok. They're not having a good day most of the time. But, I know that I'm making a real difference and that's why I changed careers in the first place.



Kevin001 said:


> Congrats bro, this is big news.


Thanks! This is big news for me...I'm proud of myself, really. And to go back to making a 10th of the income I used to have is a big, but a worthwhile change for me. I'm lucky enough to have had a long career to save up a nestegg where a smaller income can support me.



iCod said:


> You're way stronger than me, man.
> Just mentioning being forced to interact with others will immediately set me off from any job or any _thing, _really.
> Good job.


Dude...I'm not sure you know how strong you really are. You've got time to prove it. Its amazing what you can overcome...yes...all of us can improve even if it's only by a little. But, even a little bit may make all the difference in our lives.



minimized said:


> Awesome! Congratulations :clap


Thanks! I keep following you when I can. I know you're still in a lot of pain and I empathize....especially about the crap about your sister and her kids. It means a lot that you'd congratulate me...really.



RadnessaurousRex said:


> Congrats, btw you have one of my dream jobs


Dude...you've got such a style about yourself that I'm envious of. And this path is very obtainable and a low barrier to entry. Only a GED and 18 years of age to get your EMT certification and then onto Paramedic.



Wings of Amnesty said:


> That's great Kyle, I'm so happy for you!


Thanks man...I appreciate it...oh...your video was great.



versikk said:


> paramedic eh? That's tough work right there. I salute you for having the nerves to do that job


Thanks...I'm admittedly terrified. It's an amazing responsibility to give to someone who often makes little more than other basic hourly professions, yet we have the responsibility to save lives at great personal risk to ourselves. I'm humbled by what I have infront of me. As they say, first...do no harm.



PlasticTree said:


> I wish you the best. Great job and keep it up


Thanks...I intend to...I know that the learning ahead of me is still huge and continuous. And it'll be hard for me to not take the job home with me.



Blue Dino said:


>


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

wow ! how amazing Kyle  

you have worked so hard and plus you'll give a great gift to society : helping some people get a second chance at life if they are unlucky enough to need paramedic assistance one day


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

*YAY! eeeee*

I'm_ proud of you!_ This is simply amazing and frankly, inspiring to me  Gives me hope and a bit more confidence I can pursue the job I want as well.

Congrats Kyle!!! :yay:yay:yay:yay Also huge to persevere even when you don't succeed the first time.

I'm happy for you ))))


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

KyleInSTL said:


> Dude...you've got such a style about yourself that I'm envious of. And this path is very obtainable and a low barrier to entry. Only a GED and 18 years of age to get your EMT certification and then onto Paramedic.


Yeah I looked into it but decided against it, high stress and low pay. Would've been a major pay downgrade. I don't know tho, a part of me wants to give it a shot.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

KyleInSTL said:


> I


Congrats on maxing out on the paramedic perk.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Congrats, Kyle. Good job on overcoming fears and anxieties to achieve what you want!
I wish you good luck in your new job.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

godzilla-sized congratulations dude! :yay


----------



## VanDamme (Jun 8, 2004)

Congrats on going for it!!! :banana

While money can be somewhat important (since we have to live), I know from experience that not having the "this isn't what I should be doing" even in an okay job is worth going for what you were truly meant to do. Yes, there will be challenges but as you learn your lessons, the growth and experience will be more than worth it. :grin2:


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

KILOBRAVO said:


> wow ! how amazing Kyle
> 
> you have worked so hard and plus you'll give a great gift to society : helping some people get a second chance at life if they are unlucky enough to need paramedic assistance one day


Thanks, man! Considering what they pay our profession, it is a gift, LOL! I was once way more indifferent if not cynical to various kinds of people, but this position has brought out a level of compassion that has been buried for a long time.



reaffected said:


> I'm_ proud of you!_ This is simply amazing and frankly, inspiring to me  Gives me hope and a bit more confidence I can pursue the job I want as well.
> 
> Congrats Kyle!!! :yay:yay:yay:yay Also huge to persevere even when you don't succeed the first time.
> 
> I'm happy for you ))))


Aww...thanks...that makes me feel so warm and fuzzy...especially if it's an inspiration at all. I still don't know that it's fully hit me at this point, either.

I'm sure you'll get what you're after in life, too.



RadnessaurousRex said:


> Yeah I looked into it but decided against it, high stress and low pay. Would've been a major pay downgrade. I don't know tho, a part of me wants to give it a shot.


Well, do like I did...save up and build a cushion so that you can accept a different level of income. But, some guys make good coin, though they also work big hours to hit the overtime pay levels.

Regardless, there's living and LIVING.



Blue Dino said:


> Congrats on maxing out on the paramedic perk.


Double dipping on the .GIF war, lol? I won't try and compete, but what a dashing little fellow.



Darktower776 said:


> Congrats, Kyle. Good job on overcoming fears and anxieties to achieve what you want!
> I wish you good luck in your new job.


Thanks, kind sir. There are some things that allow me to overcome and manage my SA and others that don't. I'm glad I could manage it this time and will have to continue to push myself.



kesker said:


> godzilla-sized congratulations dude! :yay


Thanks! I mean, it's a mothra sized accomplishment, but getting godzilla sized congratulations makes it even better!



VanDamme said:


> Congrats on going for it!!! :banana
> 
> While money can be somewhat important (since we have to live), I know from experience that not having the "this isn't what I should be doing" even in an okay job is worth going for what you were truly meant to do. Yes, there will be challenges but as you learn your lessons, the growth and experience will be more than worth it. :grin2:


Thanks...and Yeah...It took me many years to recognize that money isn't the root of happiness. It bought me comfort and stuff. That being said, it also brought me a level of savings that allows me to make a much lower income. Those that are living and supporting families on this without savings are the real heroes.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

u big heroe comgrat


----------



## drjohnsn (Sep 30, 2015)

I briefly wanted to be a paramedic. Then I realized that they're not paid around here. They're nearly all volunteer, and the few that aren't have lengthy lines to get in.

Very frustrating.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

gopherinferno said:


> u big heroe comgrat


Thanks!


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

drjohnsn said:


> I briefly wanted to be a paramedic. Then I realized that they're not paid around here. They're nearly all volunteer, and the few that aren't have lengthy lines to get in.
> 
> Very frustrating.


Yeah, definitely varies by area. And a lot of times the reason they're volunteer is because they're based out of a volunteer fire department.

I assume you live in a relatively small town?


----------



## drjohnsn (Sep 30, 2015)

KyleInSTL said:


> Yeah, definitely varies by area. And a lot of times the reason they're volunteer is because they're based out of a volunteer fire department.
> 
> I assume you live in a relatively small town?


Small by Jersey standards. Probably somewhat chunky as compared to the national average.


----------

